# Postfix - wie anfangen



## henk hopemann (26. März 2005)

Hallo Linux-Gemeinde,

ich möchte gerne einen Postfix-Mailserver konfigurieren (installiert ist er) und benutzen.
Leider werde ich aus den Tutorials nicht schlau.

Kann mir jemand jemand helfen einen Einstieg zu finden ?

mfg

Hendrik

PS: Benutze Suse Linux 9.1 und Postfix 2.2.1


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. März 2005)

Wenn du die Demo/Sample-Dateien nicht gelöscht bzw. gleich mitinstalliert hast, findest du diese in /etc/postfix/sample-* Diese einfach mit einem Editor deiner Wahl (vi z.B.) öffnen und durchlesen. Dadurch weißt du genau, welche Datei für was zuständig ist bzw. welche Dateien du editieren musst, um an das Ziel deiner Wahl zu kommen.

Wichtig ist halt das Ziel? In welchem Umfeld soll Postfix zum Einsatz kommen? Zu Hause an DSL? Webserver? Wenn letzteres, wie viele User, usw.?


----------



## henk hopemann (27. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollt damit zu Hause ein bisschen spielen. Anbindung ist mit DSL.

Mir fehlt aber aßerdem noch das Grundlegende Verständnis:
- was muss ich machen, damit er mails von gmx abholt
- wie versende ich wieder
- etc.

Könnt ihr mir da helfen, ich finde nicht so Recht den Einstieg.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. März 2005)

Ein MTA (Mail-Transport-Agent) wie Postfix ist zum Austauschen von Emails zwischen Emailservern gedacht.

Wenn du nun Emails von GMX per POP3 abholen möchtest, könntest du z.B das Programm fetchmail benutzen.

Zum Versenden von Emails benötigst du jedoch wieder deinen MTA (z.B. Postfix), der die Emails von deinem lokalen Mailserver an GMX zustellt (und authentifiziert, da GMX ansonsten als Open Relay fungieren würde) und GMX sie an alle Welt weiterschickt.


----------

